# Blue Jeans!



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I confirmed my second green imitator was a male on Saturday. While searching for a confirmed female somewhere, I came across my dream frog a couple hours away. We worked out a trade, now I have what looks like it could be a 1.2 group! They are unsexed, but initially that is my horribly uneducated guess. I’m hopeful there is a pair!

I put some dusted melanogaster in before I opened their lid. They came out hunting! Any helpful tips for pumilio success? 

I may need another viv to set up multiple pairs down the road!

























^this one a female?^


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Update: I may have another very uneducated guess...2:1 I see a vocal sac fold, no? There seems to be a dark patch as well, but I haven’t got a very good look at it. Can any experienced pumilio keepers chime in? As always I’m over-analyzing and doing my best to plan for the future.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't see a patch. You would also hear them calling, so if there is no calling, probably no patch yet!

Pumilio work better in pairs, so keep an eye on the odd man out if you do get a pair. The frog in your first photo, top right, looks a bit skinny (might just be a photo), so if these guys were living together already, I would keep an eye on that one for weight loss.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Chris S said:


> I can't see a patch. You would also hear them calling, so if there is no calling, probably no patch yet!
> 
> Pumilio work better in pairs, so keep an eye on the odd man out if you do get a pair. The frog in your first photo, top right, looks a bit skinny (might just be a photo), so if these guys were living together already, I would keep an eye on that one for weight loss.


Yes, I’m keeping a very close eye on them. It is slim, that picture makes it looks more skinny than it is.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Another shot of ‘slim’
















Here’s a better shot of possible male? No calling yet.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

That's exciting, blue jeans are probably my favorite darts (as the only ones I have seen in the wild to date). 

Side note - your Macodes is going off!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The warm weather, pressure changes, and increased humidity made for some encouraging behavior tonight! I heard a quiet call and saw two frogs next to each other. It was the ones I suspected as being the probable pair. I do have a temporary set up for the third wheel if something fruitful comes out of their efforts. 

How loud are pumilio calls? It was much quieter than my other frogs, I suspect it’s just learning it’s voice. I’ve heard fine spot leucs and imitators for a reference point.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

My blue jeans call you can certainly hear clearly. My frogs are in the basement and I can hear him call when I'm down there on the other side of the basement. My terribilis or leucs I can hear when I'm on the main floor. Definitely lower than a leuc call.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Try playing a recording of a blue jeans calling on a speaker near the tank, maybe walk away and observe from other side of room. 





I have two pairs in tanks next to each other. They fire each other up and do a call-off for 15 minutes a few times a day.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't get a reaction from either the male or suspected female. The next day I come home to my 7 year old telling me the new frogs were calling a lot while I was at work. He is getting the hang of calling, I just haven't been in the living room at the right times!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Hate when that happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I've found my Blue Jeans male likes to call very early in the morning before the lights come on. He'll continue to call on and off until about noon and then disappears for the remainder of the day.

My Bullseye histo male and the other hand... is not a very early riser, but once he gets going he calls constantly until just before midnight. My light go off at 10pm!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I forgot to update, sorry! He’s got some pipes! Still unsure of the second frog. It’s body is slightly longer and it’s skull seems larger. It’s not a good indication, but it still looks a healthy weight.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The male ^^^


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Its been a while since an update. No news is bad news in this case. The third frog was separated into a QT tank and died within a week. It gradually lost weight and wouldn't consume a dusted fly. The suspected pair were doing great, always active and foraging and very visible most of the day.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago... The female? has disappeared. Now the male is nowhere to be seen. I have no clue, and its destroying my confidence as a dart keeper. I was told they were CB, Costa Rican, for $50.

What's the accepted guidelines for clearing out a viv for other frogs in the future? I'm not even sure if I want to try (it would be Ranitomeya) at this point. Is there a way to clean out the broms without removal? I know I'll have to clear out the substrate, but that's okay. Its an excuse to replace the clay balls with a filter mat.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Frogmanjared said:


> Its been a while since an update. No news is bad news in this case. The third frog was separated into a QT tank and died within a week. It gradually lost weight and wouldn't consume a dusted fly. The suspected pair were doing great, always active and foraging and very visible most of the day.
> 
> Fast forward to a few weeks ago... The female? has disappeared. Now the male is nowhere to be seen. I have no clue, and its destroying my confidence as a dart keeper. I was told they were CB, Costa Rican, for $50.
> 
> What's the accepted guidelines for clearing out a viv for other frogs in the future? I'm not even sure if I want to try (it would be Ranitomeya) at this point. Is there a way to clean out the broms without removal? I know I'll have to clear out the substrate, but that's okay. Its an excuse to replace the clay balls with a filter mat.


I'm sorry for your loss. It can be very disheartening to lose frogs. 

I would recommend a thorough search for the frogs before you start dismantling the tank. 

IF they have both passed away then your best bet is a complete teardown and disinfection of all materials, you never know what it was that led to their death.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Frog sighted. At least he’s still around. He’s become reclusive since the other frog has been gone. No more calling, rarely out. It’s been a week since I’ve seen it, so I thought the worst. Hopefully he stays healthy.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Keep pumping some springtails in there. Try drying out the tank a bit too, see if they start to gravitate towards the broms.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

I thought my female was dead and didn't see it for 6 months. It was very much alive.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just an update: 

The pair I got from Shawn in May started breeding pretty quick. 

About 2 weeks ago I noticed I had a bunch of pretty good sized froglets in the tank. I pulled 4 out, there is 1 small one which looks like 1.5 months oow and there is now another one about to emerge from water. The tank the pair is breeding in is covered with bromeliads and lots of ficus pumilia. 

After pulling the 4 I put them in a sterlite container and 1 frog started calling immediately. There was another one sticking close by that one so I pulled her (maybe) and put in a different container. 

Overall, pretty surprised how prolific the pair is. I have 1 other pair of adult blue jeans that despite the male calling non-stop I have not seen any tadpoles. Might have to repair those two once these 4-6 froglets get larger. 

Here are some photos of the 2 of 4 froglets (this was the calling male and the other that was hanging around him) and 1 of the breeding male.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The male is doing well. Chunky and very active/bold. I’ve decided to try finding a female. 
Mario keeps looking for Peach, but sadly, she’s in another castle.


----------

